# Denominations Holding to the Belgic Confession



## pslagle2012 (Dec 7, 2016)

I am curious as to what Reformed Denominations hold to the Belgic Confession rather than the Westminster. So far I only know of the Protestant Reformed Churches.


----------



## Romans922 (Dec 7, 2016)

RCUS and URCNA


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Dec 7, 2016)

The CRCNA relies upon the three forms of unity, which includes the Belgic Confession.


----------



## Guido's Brother (Dec 7, 2016)

The churches I currently serve, the Free Reformed Churches of Australia, as well as the churches I formerly served, the Canadian Reformed Churches. 

In addition: The Reformed Church of Quebec, the Reformed Churches in the Netherlands, the Reformed Churches of Brazil, the Free Reformed Churches of South Africa, the First Evangelical Reformed Church of Singapore, The Reformed Churches of Indonesia, and many, many more...


----------



## Edward (Dec 7, 2016)

Canadian Reformed
Netherlands Reformed Congregations (25-30 churches) http://www.netherlandsreformed.org/statement.html 

RCA and CRC claim to (CRC's version last modified in 2011)


----------



## Daniel M. (Dec 7, 2016)

We read from the Three Forms of Unity during every Lord's Day (CRC).

Sent from my SM-P605V using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Dec 8, 2016)

Reformed churches of New Zealand subscribe to the Belgic and Westminster Confessions


----------



## MichaelNZ (Dec 12, 2016)

Stephen L Smith said:


> Reformed churches of New Zealand subscribe to the Belgic and Westminster Confessions



Actually, we hold to all Three Forms of Unity as well as the Westminster Confession.


----------

